# "From Nose to Tail" Havanese Grooming Handbook



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The Havanese Fanciers of Canada will have available very soon.

"Nose To Tail" Havanese Grooming Handbook. Now offering "Pre-ordering" special. See link for more information and order form. http://www.havanesefanciers.com/?q=Nosetotail

"Written by Havanese owners for Havanese owners in a simple, easy to read format. Included is step-by-step information on grooming the Havanese, from line brushing to bathing to paw trimming and many more topics. Do you know how to properly remove a tangled burr from a long coat without damaging it? We can show you how. Ever wondered how to keep the head hair out of the eyes? We can show you that too. This is an in-depth, detailed book of all aspects of Havanese grooming; 200 pages full of tips, tricks and techniques for keeping your Havanese looking good, whether you are a new or not so new Havanese owner. Fully illustrated in black and white with over 300 photos and diagrams. Spiral bound format for easy reference. We hope that you'll find the grooming handbook of The Havanese Fanciers of Canada a handy resource for all your grooming questions. Our hope is that the HFC grooming handbook will be an affordable and readily available resource for any in need of grooming advice. Regular price $24.95 plus S/H."


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This book is such a great idea. I'm surprised someone hasn't done it sooner. I think it will be a great revenue source for HFC.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Debbie, my wallet is itching to open, but I must wait until after the wedding since I promised Spencer no more purchases until then. I squeezed in a CC brush for Kubrick last minute, though now it's down to the wire so that's that. This looks like a great book! Can't wait to get my hands on a copy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie thanks for letting us know about this book, I cant wait to get.

When I went to order it online it took the order but I never got to put my addy or payment info in so I e-mailed them and got an answer right away that they have some glitches to work out and they will contact me to get my info.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump:

Bumping up so more members will see.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooo I am so excited about this book!

I love learning new tips from everyone and this sounds like it would be a good investment.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Debbie, Thanks for letting us know about this book. I love to read...love tips and tricks...and love Havs, SO this book sounds like it's just up my alley!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

This sounds perfect - I desperately need just such a book!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

sounds like a good book


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for bumping this up Debbie. Have you seen it up close and personal? Do you think it's worth the expense?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Thanks for bumping this up Debbie. Have you seen it up close and personal? Do you think it's worth the expense?


That's what I'm wondering too. Has anyone seen it?
Edit: The heck with it, I went ahead and ordered the book. 
Hm, I'm looking at my paypal account and that might be one of the most expensive books I've bought. It shows 26.60 USD twice and 27.45 CAD twice...but then again I'm a paypal ditz too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The book is at the publishers now. Anticipated date they will be available is early September. There will be some members of the HFC at the US Nationals with some flyers and order forms. But I don't think the book will be ready for pre-view. You can alway wait to order, but pre-ordering does save a little money.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I didn't realize PayPal was an option. This is probably going to be the easiest way to pay as I was trying to figure out how to do the Canadian funds and not give extra charges to the club for converting a U.S. check. (My bank charges me international fees when I receive checks from Canada or other countries, so I assume there is potential for the club to get the same type of charges from U.S. checks.)

Jan, I noticed PayPal started doing that this year, but if you look closely, one is probably a status notice and one is the actual payment going out. I wish they wouldn't list it as two transactions because it is very confusing and looks like a duplicate charge.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great idea! I'm going to try to get me one!


----------



## Olive Oil (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love to get this book.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks so much, Debbie. I just ordered the book.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How much would it be converted from US funds? Anyone know?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, the rate changes day to day, but as of right now, $26.50 U.S. is $28.02 Canadian. You can go to Yahoo!'s currency converter to check the difference: http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=26.50&from=USD&to=CAD&submit=Convert


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just ordered mine.....didn't really need help with Izzy's coat, but Doc's is a different story!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly-----I knew there must be something like that around!:thumb:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I ordered the book. It takes U.S. credit cards and your credit card pays them in Canadian. The order never said it was confirmed as all U.S. companies do. So I have no idea if the order went through? I found it odd that you don't get an order number or confirmation. Does anybody else know if there is a way to know except waiting for your credit card statement to find out? I'm a dummy about ordering out of the U.S. I have purchased many things while in a different country but not ordered by e-mail. Ruthann


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I didn't realize PayPal was an option. This is probably going to be the easiest way to pay as I was trying to figure out how to do the Canadian funds and not give extra charges to the club for converting a U.S. check. (My bank charges me international fees when I receive checks from Canada or other countries, so I assume there is potential for the club to get the same type of charges from U.S. checks.)
> 
> Jan, I noticed PayPal started doing that this year, but if you look closely, one is probably a status notice and one is the actual payment going out. I wish they wouldn't list it as two transactions because it is very confusing and looks like a duplicate charge.


Thanks for the help Kimberly!! It's so rare that I use Paypal that I'm not used to it. It seemed the easiest way to get the book so I braved my Paypal acct :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> How much would it be converted from US funds? Anyone know?


The total price with shipping cost me 26.60 USD.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump: 

The deadline to pre-order and save is coming soon, Sept 15th.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump: Today is the last day to pre-order. !!! :bump:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, 
Thank you again for sharing this information. I'm eager to receive my copy!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I ordered mine yesterday, I can't wait to learn some tricks with grooming.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:I just got an email that my book has shipped, I cant wait to get it. :whoo:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I got conformation mine was shipped this morning. I am wondering how long it will take to get her from Canada. I guess it depends on how they were shipped. Ruthann


----------



## Simmonds (Jan 23, 2008)

I went to the link and it was told "access denied", so could not pre-order a copy. 
Joy & Marley


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Simmonds said:


> I went to the link and it was told "access denied", so could not pre-order a copy.
> Joy & Marley


I tried too and got the same message.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think that link was for pre-ordering only.
You can order one here:
http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I think that link was for pre-ordering only.
> You can order one here:
> http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/


We'll have to let you know what we think of the book. Knowing that Suzanne helped with the book is a big plus so I'm expecting something great  I hope I'm right


----------

